# new bill introduced to ban footholds nation wide



## jr3182 (Mar 5, 2007)

http://www.govtrack.us/congress/billtex ... =h110-1691


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

that better not pass


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Cant say that I'm surprised.

Contact your congressman and let them know how you feel about it and hopefully it wont pass.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i m planning on doing so tommorrow


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Everyone has to remember not to be harassing when they contact their congressman. That may lead them to think that trappers and hunters are nothing but a bunch of a-holes.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Round up the troops boys contact your statesmen in a PROFESSIONAL manner and let them know how you feel. If this goes through it will be hell to get it overturned. :eyeroll:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Brad.T said:


> Round up the troops boys contact your statesmen in a PROFESSIONAL manner and let them know how you feel. If this goes through it will be hell to get it overturned. :eyeroll:


I don't think there is enough troops this time, Anti-trappers,Peta and Animal Rights people call thier Congressman and then send money lots of it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't trap anymore, but I will call. Our guns are next. If you don't become active you better learn to knit.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> I don't trap anymore, but I will call. Our guns are next. If you don't become active you better learn to knit.


Oh I called and have went up to Mexico Mo. there is a US Senator there by the name of Kit Bond good man,Gop also. " Our guns next" It is a lot closer than most think 280


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

280 Wrote : "I don't think there is enough troops this time, Anti-trappers,Peta and Animal Rights people call thier Congressman and then send money lots of it."

That is exactly the type of thought that keeps people thinking that their vote and word doesn't make a difference and gets these bills past. We can still defeat them guys we just need to keep after it.[/quote]


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

This is a good reason why ALL sportsmen & women need to have the common-bond of fighting for rights even if they don't participate in that sport. Once one gets "hit", the domino-principal will begin.

Sadly, this country isn't run & decisions aren't made by the "majority", it's run by the few with the most money to donate to a politicians campain. If that weren't the case, crap like this wouldn't take place. No different that the illegals flooding the country.......it's BS & a slap in the face to Americans! I hope I live to see the day when they decide enough's-enough.........

Smitty


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

How would a campain be run with out MONEY? How would you get your message out with out money? Like it or not that"s the way it works,


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

This weekend the NRA has thier National Convention in St. Louis and are expecting 60,000 to attend, How many do you think will be anti-gun,peta,and animal rights poeple, I am going along with 4 other hunter shooter types, how many from this site will be there. You can talk the we need to stand together crap all you want, I have been to more than one session when a bill was up to be passed and never had a problem finding a place to sit! Call and talk to them helps but standing in front of them makes a difference. Maybe the canadaes them selves will not be there but someone from there staff will be and there will be lobbist there. If you are going to talk the talk, walk the walk


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Brad.T said:


> 280 Wrote : "I don't think there is enough troops this time, Anti-trappers,Peta and Animal Rights people call thier Congressman and then send money lots of it."
> 
> That is exactly the type of thought that keeps people thinking that their vote and word doesn't make a difference and gets these bills past. We can still defeat them guys we just need to keep after it.


[/quote]

There are two fields of thought about this. I think 280 is right on this one. This may cause a few to think their vote don't count, but it will also stir the complacent. It is an alarm call. I often ***** about agriculture, and I will bet some farmers think I am anti farmer. Not so. If I tell the farmers I hear people say these things they think oh ya ya . If I say it myself it may tick them off, but it also alarms them. Sometimes people need to be alarmed. But this is working perfect Brad you should keep telling them their vote and opinion count, while at the same time 280IM should point out what dire straights we are in. Together you may get a few more people off their duff.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

> walk the walk


What makes you think that i don't!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't trap but I agree with what you guys are saying!


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Brad this is what I am saying,I was living in my home state of Ne. when Co. had a bill they were trying to pass to outlaw trapping and it did pass.I started trapping as a kid for the money for my family,at that time if you looked up poor or poverty in the dictionary there was our family photo in black and white.

Myself and 2 trqppers form Co. set up an appointment to meet with several of the Co. lawmakers. When we got there a staff members showed us boxes full of emails and letters form both the anties and the trappers. There had been 15 anties meet with them face to face and just us 3 on the other side. They remmbered the 18 names of the poeple who stood before them and none of the names in the boxs. GO see any rep you have form your area, let him know your face or email has a NAME behind it who pays taxes and has the right to be heard. That is what I call wlking the walk!!!

I have bad grammer,spell bad, barely know how to use the computer, born poor, but now I paid in the high 5 diggets in taxes, the reps. will hear you no matter who you are if you get after it. But the will vote on the bills for the poeple who support them and who they know. 280


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

PEAT and all those other people need to leave us trappers, hunters, and everybody else alone. PETA means People Eat Tatsy Animals
:sniper:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

**** a nator said:


> PEAT and all those other people need to leave us trappers, hunters, and everybody else alone. PETA means People Eat Tatsy Animals
> :sniper:


They are not going to let trappers alone and they are not the only group trying to outlaw trapping!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

This is not the first time a bill like this has been brought up, last session it was and I am sure it will continue.


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

my mom's boss is the brother of our brillian governor Kathleen Blanco (that was sarcasm). ill try to talk to my mom or even her boss and see what can be done.

thinking about this kind of stuff just puts a big knot in my stomach, it's so wrong how the thing that started this country and canada is gonna be outlawed by people who think it's wrong just because they have money.


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Duck Commander said:


> This is not the first time a bill like this has been brought up, last session it was and I am sure it will continue.


Its certainly not the first, but it could very well be the last. Keep sending those emails!


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

M**F Wrote

not the first, but it could very well be the last. Keep sending those emails!
_________________

Why email, pick-up the phone and call your Reps!!! The White House has lost over a million emails........ Where does the Rep in your area have his or her office in their home state? Go see them,you may only get to see a staffer, but it is so noted you where there,Emails get lost!!!


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

i just read a school news letter and my team is going on a field trip to learn about they illegal trade of wild animals & wild animal products. just another thing antis can find a way to put on us hunters and trapers. it doesn't put a good name on me and *the whole 2 huntin buddies *i have at school

:sniper:


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

**** a nator said:


> i just read a school news letter and my team is going on a field trip to learn about they illegal trade of wild animals & wild animal products. just another thing antis can find a way to put on us hunters and trapers. it doesn't put a good name on me and *the whole 2 huntin buddies *i have at school
> 
> :sniper:


I would support any programs against "illegal" actions regarding wildlife. Poachers, out-of-season takes, participating without a license, exceeding bag-limits, tresspassing, etc......the all need to be in jail as far as I'm concerned, as well as pay fines, and lose their rights to any future use of wildlife.

The only way that trip wouldn't "put a good name on you" is of you didn't obey the laws & regulations. I think you're looking at it all backwards, it could be your time to support "leagal" sportsmen & women.....and shun the lawbreakers.............

Smitty


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

what you said makes good sense but the way the people i'm around see it is your all hunters & trappers so if one of you is bad your all bad. most of them are preps or people that are just plain weird & give you the creeps(there's a lot of those people), so they don't understand that just cause were all hunters & trappers doesn't mean we all break the laws. some of the people i'm good friends with so i try to get them to understand.

:sniper:


----------

